# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ابحث عن متن في الفقه المالكي

## أبومنصور

السلام عليكم..وبعد

ابحث عن متن واحد فقط في الفقه المالكي يكون:
سهل العبارة
شاملا لكل الابواب الفقهية
مشروحا ومعتمدا على فقه الدليل
يذكر المشهور من المذهب

فالاادري هل من الممكن ان يكون الرسالة لابي زيد القيرواني ام مختصر خليل ام ماذا؟

وبالمناسبة اين  يقع كتاب "موسوعة الفقه المالكي وادلته للدكتور الصادق الغرياني " بالنسبة للمذهب المالكي؟


وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

السلام عليكم
هناك متن لابن عاشر في فقه المالكية

----------


## أبومنصور

> السلام عليكم
> هناك متن لابن عاشر في فقه المالكية


بارك  الله فيك.

متن ابن عاشر (317 بيتا ) هو متن مختصر لا تتوافر فيه بعض الشروط المذكورة اعلاه فهو:لا يغطي كل الابواب الفقهية بل اقتصر مؤلفه رحمه الله على فقه العبادات الخمس من صلاة وصوم وحج وقد ابتداه بمقدمة اشعرية وختمه بابيات صوفية.

ولعل من ابرز شروح هذا المتن هو (العَرْفُ الناشر في شرح و أدلة فقه متن ابن عاشر) للشيخ المختار بن العربي مؤمن الجزائري ثم الشنقيطي. دار ابن حزم.. كما اشار الى ذلك بعض الكرام في هذا المنتدى المبارك...وهو شرح ارجع فيه المسائل الى فقه الدليل.

----------


## أبومنصور

الاخ ابو قتادة نسيت ان ارد عليك السلام..وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبومنصور

للرفع

----------


## ابو خويلد

للرفع

----------


## ابو خويلد

من يرفع لنا كتاب    مدونة الفقه المالكي وأدلته للدكتور الصادق الغرياني ?

----------


## بندر المسعودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أحسن المختصرات في المذهب المالكي هو مختصر خليل وشرحه مواهب الجليل وأيضا" منح الجليل والخرشي.

----------


## أبومنصور

> وبالمناسبة اين  يقع كتاب "موسوعة الفقه المالكي وادلته للدكتور الصادق الغرياني " بالنسبة للمذهب المالكي؟


وجدت الاتي:
ماقيمة كتاب مدونة الفقه المالكي وأدلته للدكتور الصادق الغرياني ورأي أهل العلم فيه:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=747912

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> أحسن المختصرات في المذهب المالكي هو مختصر خليل وشرحه مواهب الجليل وأيضا" منح الجليل والخرشي.


مختصر خليل وإن كان المعتمد عند متأحري المالكية،إلا أنه لا يفي بما طلبه الأخ،فهو كتاب ألغاز،والكلمة فيه تحتمل عشرات الوجوه،وشروحه موغلة في التعقيد،ولهذا أنصح أخانا الكريم إن أراد دراسة الفقه المالكي اتباع منهجية علمية مبنية على التدرج واختيار المتون السلسة،مع الاعتناء بالدليل.
وأقترح هذه الوصفة المالكية لعلها تكون مفيدة إن شاء الله:
_ متن الاخضري،وشرحه لعبد السميع الأبي.
_ متن ابن عاشر،مع شرحه للطهطاوي،والاست  عانة بالعرف الناشر للشنقيطي.
_رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني،وشرحه  ا (الثمر الداني) للأبي بتحقيق الطهطاوي،ودعم ذلك ب(مسالك الدلالة) للغماري،ودع عنك الحديث عن الرجل،فنحن في باب الفقهيات،وليس في العقديات والإيمانيات.
ويمكن الاستعاضة عن الرسالة بكتاب (إرشاد السالك)لابن عسكر البغدادي،فهو أجود ترتيبا وتأليفا،لكنه أقل شهرة،ويعتمد تحقيق الطهطاوي،وإن لم يسلم هو أيضا من السقط،لكنه مفيد بإحالاته وتحقيقاته.ويستع  ن عليه بشرحه للكشناوي.ونحن نتهيأ لشرحه إن شاء الله جاهدين في الاستدلال لكل مسائله،فادعو الله لنا بالتوفيق.
 _ مدونة الفقه المالكي وادلته،للصادق الغرياني،ويمكن الاعتماد  أيضا على (الفقه المالكي وأدلته)للحبيب بن طاهر،لكن الأول أجود وأشمل لأبواب الفقه،كما أنه يهتم ببناء النوازل على أصول المالكية.
فبتناولك لهذه الوصفة ستصير فقيها مالكيا إن شاء الله،
(ابتسامة) 
وفقك الله ونفع بك.

----------


## الحُميدي

جزاك الله خيرا ..أخي ابو عائشة المغربي..واعانك الله

----------


## إمام الأندلس

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب أباعائشة...تغيب دهرا..وتأتي بالدرر..(ابتسامة خجولة)

----------


## أبومنصور

جزاك الله اخي ابي عائشة المغربي خير الجزاء على هذه الاضافة القيمة.

سؤالي لك ولباقي الاخوة الكرام:

هل من شروح صوتية لمتن الرسالة؟

وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

حياك الله أخانا أبا منصور وبارك فيك
أما شروح الرسالة الصوتية فلا أعلم لك شرحا،وقد كنت قبل سنوات شرحت جزءا كبيرا من هذا المتن,الجزء العقدي كاملا ،وجزء كبير من الفقه,وهو موجود في اشرطة صوتية،لكني لن أدلك عليه،
(ابتسامة) ،لأن الطريقة التي اعتمدتها في الشرح طويلة وفيها إسهاب،ومناقشة كل مسألة باعتبار كل المذاهب الفقهية،والترجي  ح وذكر اسبابه،ولهذا لم نكمل المتن،رغم اننا أمضينا سنوات في ذلك،وقد غيرت الآن نظرتي في طريقة تدريس الفقه،ورايت اجدى الطرق ما سبق ان بينته من منهجية،ولهذا ارجو ان اجد لك شرحا للشيخ محمد الحسن ولد الددو ،فقد سمعت انه شرحها كاملة،لكني لم أجدها على الموقع,ولم اجد له إلا شرح ابن عاشر.
وفقك الله اخي وبارك فيك,
ونحن في خدمتكم.

----------


## أبومنصور

> حياك الله أخانا أبا منصور وبارك فيك
> أما شروح الرسالة الصوتية فلا أعلم لك شرحا،وقد كنت قبل سنوات شرحت جزءا كبيرا من هذا المتن,الجزء العقدي كاملا ،وجزء كبير من الفقه,وهو موجود في اشرطة صوتية،لكني لن أدلك عليه،
> (ابتسامة) ،لأن الطريقة التي اعتمدتها في الشرح طويلة وفيها إسهاب،ومناقشة كل مسألة باعتبار كل المذاهب الفقهية،والترجي  ح وذكر اسبابه،ولهذا لم نكمل المتن،رغم اننا أمضينا سنوات في ذلك،وقد غيرت الآن نظرتي في طريقة تدريس الفقه،ورايت اجدى الطرق ما سبق ان بينته من منهجية،ولهذا ارجو ان اجد لك شرحا للشيخ محمد الحسن ولد الددو ،فقد سمعت انه شرحها كاملة،لكني لم أجدها على الموقع,ولم اجد له إلا شرح ابن عاشر.
> وفقك الله اخي وبارك فيك,
> ونحن في خدمتكم.


يبدو انني على الخبير وقعت...فبارك الله فيك اخي أبو عائشة المغربي وزادك علما وفهما...والحقيقة ان تواضعك وحبك للمساعدة شجعني على ان اسالك سؤالين:

الاول:
لقد قرات من قبل الفقه المقارن حيث ابتدت بالروضة الندية ثم عمدة الاحكام وها انا ادرس بلوغ المرام شرح الشيخ البسام..لكني وجدتني ارسو على قاعدة غير مستقرة فقهيا ورايت البعض ينصح بدراسة اي متن مذهبي لتتحصل على الملكة الفقهية وبعدها يمكن الاسترسال في دراسة الفقه المقارن..اما الذي دفعني لدراسة الفقه المالكي تحديدا رغم قلة من خدمه مقارنة بالفقه الحنبلي مثلا فهو بسبب انه مذهب البلد الذي انتمي اليه..ولا ادري ما هو رايك بذلك؟

والسؤال الثاني ..بخصوص اصول الفقه فقد درست اصول الفقه لعبدالكريم زيدان وبعض الرسائل الجامعية المختصة باصول الفقه كرسالة الجيزاني اصول الفقه عند اهل السنة والجماعة..فهل احتاج كذلك لدراسة اي كتاب اصولي مذهبي - مثلا مالكي؟؟



اما بخصوص شرح الرسالة لأبي زيد القيرواني  فلم اعثر كذلك على اي شرح للشيخ محمد الحسن ولد الددو ..لكني عثرت بالمقابل على بعض الشروح المختلفة ولا ادري ما رايك بها لانني حقيقة لا اعرف هؤلاء المشايخ ولم اسمع لهم من قبل:


سلسلة شرح كتاب الرسالة لابن أبي زيد القيرواني المالكي  للشيخ عبد الله المدني   	
01 إلي 11
http://www.archive.org/details/RESALA01

12 إلي 35
http://www.archive.org/details/RESALA02

36 إلي 50
http://www.archive.org/details/RESALA003

51 إلي 63
http://www.archive.org/details/RESALA04




وهذه سلسلة شرح أبواب الطهارة من رسالة القيرواني للشيخ : عبد الحي يوسف 

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...&series_id=528



وهذه مقدمات في الفقه المالكي(شرح نظم رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني) - عادل بن المحجوب رفوش :

http://www.darcoran.net/modules.php?...h=9&silsila=91



 وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخانا أبا منصور بارك الله فيك،لا على الخبير وقعت،ولا ذا الصنعة لقيت،هذا من حسن ظنكم،نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا خيرا مما تظنون،أما ما سألتم عنه فجوابه كالآتي:
_ بخصوص السؤال الأول فقد كنت في فترة من فترات الطلب،متحمسا لدراسة الفقه عبر كتب الحديث،كالعمدة والبلوغ،أو الاهتمام بكتب بعض الأئمة الذين تحرروا من المذهبية ،والتزموا _حسب ما ظهر لنا إذ ذاك_بالدليل،كال  نعاني والشوكاني وصديق حسن خان،وهذا التأثر كان مبنيا أصلا على موقف من المذهبية عموما،وتأثرا بالتيار السلفي الذبي حارب المذهبية المطلقة،ودعا إلى التحرر من كل المذاهب،وقد كنا نحفظ فقرات من كتاب الشيخ عيد عباسي،وخاصة تلك المقاطع المقرفة ،التي اقتطعها المؤلف من بطون بعض الكتب،مما اكسبنا حساسية ضد كل ما هو مذهبي،خاصة مع حماسة الشباب للحديث والدليل.
وكانت بداية انتباهي للفقه المذهبي وأهميته وثرائه،حين احتكاكي بأجل مشايخي الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي،الذي كان له الفضل علي في معرفة كتب المذاهب ومتونها،والتعرف على حقيقة الفقه المذهبي،وتغيير الصورة السلبية.وقد ساعدتني البحوث التي أشرف عليها الشيخ في زيادة التمر على هذا الفقه وزيادة الإعجاب به.ثم في دراساتي العليا تخصصت في الفقه المالكي فزاد ذلك اطلاعي ومعرفتي.
وبناء على هذه التجربة الطويلة،وصلت إلى أن دراسة الفقه عبر كتب الحديث أو الروضة وأشباهها،رغم مافيها من بركة وانوار الحديث الشريف،فإنها لاتبني فقها صلبا مقعدا تقعيدا متينا،بل لا تتعرض إلا للمسائل المشهورة ،لكنها خلو من كثير من الفروع الفقهية التي لا بد منها،والتي لن تجد لها الجواب إلا في الكتب المذهبية.على انها لا تمنحك فقها بنيت فيه الفروع على اصول ثابتة مستقرة،بل أشتات من هنا وهناك.
هذا من جهة،ومن جهة اخرى،فإن كتب الحديث ستضيع فيها بين ترجمة الراوي ومعنى الكلمات والمعنى الإجمالي والحديث عن السند قبل الوصول إلى فقه المسألة وذكر الخلاف والترجيح،فكم ستاخذ من الوقت،فضلا على ان هذا لا يبني فقها مقعدا مؤصلا.ولا يعني هذا أنني ازهد من دراسة شروح الحديث،حاشا وكلا،لكن بموازاة مع دراسة منهجية للفقه،وهذا ما عشته مع شيخي محمد المختار،حيث كنت آخذ معه الفقه في الكلية بشكل منهجي،واتابع معه شرح البلوغ بمسجد الكلية،وشرح العمدة بالمسجد النبوي.
وازيدك امرا ،وهو أن دراسة الفقه عن طريق الروضة واشباهها،لا يربي فيك ملكة الفقه ،وروح المقاصد،ولا يحيلك إلى معرفة العلل،واستنباط الغايات والحكم،بل هو فقه ظاهري حرفي جامد،ضيق الأفق ،وهو ما لا أحبه لك.
وقد تاملت في سير أعلام الأمة فوجدت عامتهم إلا القليل جدا،قد سلك مسلك التمذهب ودراسة الفقه عبر كتب المذهب،من المختصرات إلى المتوسطات إلى المطولات،قبل الانتقال لمعرفة الخلاف العالي،والترجيح اتباع للدليل،فلا يسعنا إلا اتباع أئمة العلم وفقهاء الدين في مسالكهم ومناهجهم.
ثم إن الاعتناء بالفقه المذهبي يربيك على تقدير الفقهاء ومعرفة مكانتهم،وحفظ مراتبهم، والاطلاع على مآخذهم،وأنها عن علم وبصيرة لا كما يظن البعض،أما الكتب المشارة إليها,فعلى عكس ذلك تربيك على الجرأة على الفقهاء ،وعلى تسفيه بعض مذاهبهم،واعتبار بعض أقوالهم تخريفا وهذيانا،واحيانا قد يكون هذا القول مذهب الأئمة الاربعة وغيرهم من ائمة الدين والفقه،ومن قرأ الروضة أو النيل عرف ما أقول.
إذا تقرر أن دراسة الفقه عبر المذاهب هي اجدى الطرق وانفعها وأمتنها،يبقى لك اختيار المذهب ،وكل المذاهب السنية فيها خير،لكن الأولى دراسة فقه مذهب البلد والاعتناء به لسببين:
الاول:ان الموافقة خير ،فإذا علمت ان اهل البلد قد اختاروا قولا معينا بناء على انه المذهب،وكان هو المذهب فعلا فلا إنكار حينئذ،وكم انكرنا في شبابنا على كبار السن أفعالا او اقوالا علمنا فيما بعد أنها من منصوصات مالك او كبار تلاميذه،ولا إنكار على مقلد قلد مالكا او ابن القاسم.بل أحيانا كنا ننكر عليهم اختيارات ظهر لنا فيما بعد أنها الارجح حتى من جهة الدليل المجرد،فلا بد إذن من معرفة المذهب ومعرفة اقوال كباره وأئمته.
الثاني:أنك إذا اردت ان تحيي سنة أو تميت بدعة من أنفع الطرق الاعتماد على أئمة المذهب الذي يدعي أولائك المخالفون الانتماء إليه،وهذا يصلح كثيرا في دحض كثير من القوانين المخالفة حتى للمذهب المدعى الانتساب إليه. وإتقان هذا لا يكون إلا بدراسة المذهب ومعرفة الروايات والأقوال والمدارس والاتجاهات.
أما عن سؤالك عن كتب الأصول،فرغم ان كتب الأصول تضيق فيها المذهبيات،ومع ذلك لا بد من بعض كتب أصول المالكية، وأهمها شرح منظومة ابن أبي كف للشيخ محمد يحيى الولاتي الشنقيطي ثم الجواهر الثمينة للشيخ حسن المشاط،ثم نثر الورود على مراقي السعود للشيخ الامين الشنقيطي،واخيرا مفتاح الوصول للتلمساني.
أما شروح الرسالة المشار إليها فلا أعرف من هؤلاء إلا الشيخ عبد الله المدني،وهو من المشايخ الفضلاء ،من البلاد الصحراوية بالمغرب،وله بمدينة بني ملال معهد علمي أثنى عليه غير واحد،ولم يتسن لي ريارته،وعموما فالرجل مشهود له بالعلم والفضل.
أسأل الله تعالى ان ينفع بك ويرزقك علما وفهما.

----------


## أبومنصور

الاخ الكريم...ابو عائشة..جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك من عباده الصالحين الربانيين الذين يعلمون الناس صغار العلم قبل كباره..امين امين امين.

الحقيقة انه لا مزيد على ما تفضلت به بخصوص الدراسة المذهبية خصوصا وان المرء يحلظ نتائج غياب هذه الطريقة بين شباب الصحوة ..فتجد احيانا واحدا منهم اذا قرا كتابا حديثيا - كنيل الاوطار مثلا - انه صار علامة زمانه وفريد عصره ووحيد دهره وفقيها لا يشق له غبار..فيخطئ هذا ويصوب ذاك..ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله.

وامر اخر يجدر الانتباه اليه ان البعض - كذلك - التجئ الى كتب الحديث هربا من التعصب المذهبي والتقليد الاعمى فاذا به من حيث شعر او لايشعر قد اصبح مقلدا للشوكاني او صديق حسن خان ..الخ....والله المستعان.


اما بخصوص كتب الاصول..فبحكم اطلاعك عليها..لو اراد المرء الاقتصار على كتاب واحد جامع..فابيها تنصح؟


وبارك الله فيك..واجزل لك المثوبة في الدنيا والاخرة.

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وفيك بارك ،نفع الله بك،ونحن في الخدمة.
أما بخصوص كتب الأصول فبين مفتاح الوصول والجواهر الثمينة للمشاط،لكن مفتاح الوصول يغنيك عنه أي كتاب في الأصول،أما كتاب المشاط فخاص باصول المالكية،فعليك به،ومكن مراسلتي على الخاص لأي طلب.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبومنصور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..وبعد


الاخ ابوعائشة جزاك الله خيرا ..وبارك فيك.

اثناء بحثي على كتاب الجواهر الثمينة وجدت نقاشا ممتعا حول كتب اصول الفقه المالكي بمنتدى اهل الحديث..فاحببت ان تتطلع عليه – هذا اذا لم تكن اطلعت عليه من قبل – وتبدي رايك فيه:  

ما هي الكتب التي تتكلم على أصول المذهب المالكي
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=803376


ووجدت كذلك رسالة ماجستير بعنوان :(أصول فقه الإمام مالك :أدلته العقلية) على هذا الرابط:
http://www.salmajed.com/artman2/publish/_150/106.shtml

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

وجدت لك شرح الشيخ طاهر لمقدمة ابن ابي زيد القيرواني 
http://www.esnips.com/web/Rissala?docsPage=2#files

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

السلام عليكم:
بالنسبة لكتاب الشيخ الصادق الغرياني، حمله من هذه الصفحة:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=24309
أما بالنسبة عن المتن الفقهي الذي أردت أن يتوفر على شروط، فانظر الكلام الوارد في مشاركاته، خاصة رقم: 6
من هذا الموضوع:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=311285

----------


## ابو يونس المالكي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 هناك نظم في الفقه المالكي لابن عاشر والمسمى "بالمرشد المعين في الضروري من علوم الدين" وعليه شرح لأحد الشناقطة والموسوم ب"العرف الناشر على متن وفقه ابن عاشر" فهو أفضل ما ألف في شرح هذا المتن  وفقك الله للخير

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
>  هناك نظم في الفقه المالكي لابن عاشر والمسمى "بالمرشد المعين في الضروري من علوم الدين" وعليه شرح لأحد الشناقطة والموسوم ب"العرف الناشر على متن وفقه ابن عاشر" فهو أفضل ما ألف في شرح هذا المتن  وفقك الله للخير


ليس شنقيطيا مطلقا بل هو الشيخ المختار بن العربي مؤمن الجزائري مولدا و سكنا ثم الشنقيطي، ولد في الجزائر ويسكن في مدينة سعيدة في الغرب الجزائري ولا يزال يدرس في شنقيط في مركز إعداد الدعاة والعلماء بإشراف العلامة الددو ويقيم كذلك في قطر حيث يعمل إمام في أحد مساجدها وهو أحد مشايخ الجزائر الذين كان لي معهم بعض التواصل.
وسأقوم بدعوته قريبا ان شاء الله لشرح متن ابن عاشر ضمن دورة علمية في العاصمة الجزائرية.
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

